# Who likes the new Ford Mustang?



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Who likes the new Ford Mustang? I think it is ugly. I think the 2005 model is much better looking. What do you think?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't like the redesign from the first time I saw it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

While I am not fond initially of the look, who in their right mind can't like a Mustang? O.K., send it over, I will take one.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Ford has done a good job with the GT. Looks as if it has reclaimed the title of "King Of The Pony Cars".


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I kind of like it.... this coming from a Camaro guy. Plus, kudos to Ford for keeping to the formula of (relatively) small simple fast cars. I am not a big fan of the new Camaro. Well, it looks OK and the power plants are first rate, but the slit windows make it look too much like a Dodge and are not good for resting your arm while cruising. Plus, since it is based on a big sedan chassis, it weighs in at something like 4000 pounds. Some of us would call that a boat. So I think the Mustang has the edge as usual.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the 5.0's are very clean...


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ That is true. I love the 5.0 V8 in the 'Stang. Sounds amazing.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually prefer the 2011 style over the previous. Looks much better but i think the "New Edge" and Foxes are by far the best looking. 300 horse V6 anyone? It sounds good and puts most V8's to shame, whats not to like but good ole' ford engineering.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this what they look like??......:grin: (not mine)

Also has vanity tag......:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Its ok I guess.

how far off road will it go anyway? 

I'
m probably the worst person to post about a car on this thread cause if it don't haul, or go anywhere I want then it belongs to my wife


----------



## deleted1462011 (Dec 20, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> I actually prefer the 2011 style over the previous. Looks much better but i think the "New Edge" and Foxes are by far the best looking.


Agreed. I don't like the old headlights in the 2005 model, 2011 model looks more updated and futuristic.


----------

